# ***Anal Gifs***



## ExLe (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Dec 27, 2011)

why is only women?

no guy anal gifts?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 27, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> why is only women?
> 
> no guy anal gifts?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 27, 2011)

Homo


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2011)

ExLe was a punk arse fag when I foirst made him choke on my cock.... Now he's all grown up n I'm so proud!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 27, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>





theCaptn' said:


> ExLe was a punk arse fag when I foirst made him choke on my cock.... Now he's all grown up n I'm so proud!



This the actual photo of how it happened.
Taken from the caps archive.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 27, 2011)

You trained him well, its nice that you were ever so gentle.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> ExLe was a punk arse fag when I foirst made him choke on my cock.... Now he's all grown up n I'm so proud!


 

^^^

 The memories...

You kept getting angry because I wasn't choking...

It wasn't my fault your cock was the size of a mini weiner fully erect...






I had to fake choke just to stroke your ego...

Guess we do what we gotta do for those free gears right Capt...


----------



## bigmanjws (Dec 27, 2011)

Shyla


----------



## ExLe (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## GXR64 (Dec 27, 2011)

ExLe said:


>


Damn that is hot!!!!


----------



## .V. (Dec 27, 2011)

Anal = the waste of a perfectly good pussy.  Why?


----------



## GXR64 (Dec 27, 2011)

.V. said:


> Anal = the waste of a perfectly good pussy.  Why?


for the tabooness i guess


----------



## SupaSwole (Dec 27, 2011)

ExLe said:


>


----------



## Rednack (Dec 27, 2011)

.V. said:


> Anal = the waste of a perfectly good pussy.  Why?


Ass is the other white meat..Just alittle leaner..


----------



## ExLe (Dec 27, 2011)

.V. said:


> Anal = the waste of a perfectly good pussy. Why?


 

It's natures condom...

Don't you want to help out the environment?...


----------



## ExLe (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## ZECH (Dec 28, 2011)

.V. said:


> Anal = the waste of a perfectly good pussy.  Why?



Have you ever been with a woman who truely enjoyed anal? OMG what intense orgasms!


----------



## ExLe (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Usealittle (Dec 30, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Have you ever been with a woman who truely enjoyed anal? OMG what intense orgasms!



I dated a girl that was into it! Second time we had sex she stopped me and smashed it into her ass.... Took it like a champ! 90% of our sex was anal. Witch was a ok by me.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 1, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> I dated a girl that was into it! Second time we had sex she stopped me and smashed it into her ass.... Took it like a champ! 90% of our sex was anal. Witch was a ok by me.


 

Do you still have her number?...

My kinda gal...


----------



## ironlifter (Jan 7, 2012)

ExLe said:


>



wooo... apple butt...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jan 16, 2012)

lol that's an oldie!


----------



## oufinny (Jan 16, 2012)

SFW said:


>



he should have slammed this cock in there and made her deal.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)

SFW said:


>


 
classic rocco


----------



## ExLe (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 22, 2012)

At Little guys request...

These are for you bro...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Jan 25, 2012)

These threads in the "anything goes" section are far out.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 25, 2012)

ExLe said:


>




hahah prob the funniest shit ive seen in a long time!


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> These threads in the "anything goes" section are far out.


 






Best board section on the net my friend...

Welcome...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

brad1224 said:


> hahah prob the funniest shit ive seen in a long time!


----------



## ExLe (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Rednack (Jan 27, 2012)

ExLe said:


>


I can say i've seen it all now...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 31, 2012)

My name is DGG and i aproved this thread


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2012)

ExLe said:


>





One of my all time favorites clips. Been fapping to it for nearly a decade.


----------



## Madnann (Feb 11, 2012)

ExLe said:


>



Damn, just imagine if that was some dude's butt...

You know how gross it would be.


----------



## Imeniaan (Feb 12, 2012)

wow, best thread ever.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 12, 2012)

Imeniaan said:


> wow, best thread ever.


----------



## colochine (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Aries1 (Feb 18, 2012)

hello


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 19, 2012)

damnit!


----------



## grynch888 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 9, 2012)

.V. said:


> Anal = the waste of a perfectly good pussy.  Why?


----------



## grynch888 (Mar 13, 2012)

^^^lol


----------

